# Easy coyote.



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Around noon I went out to check cameras. I'm standing there pulling a camera card and I look up to see this coyote staring at me from 25 yards away in the brush. It was a bad day for the coyote.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Atta boy, nice job !!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

How come every time I see one it's circling me about 100 yards away through trees or its running away from me at 100mph?..and you get one standing there looking at you?..my luck I guess...nice job...I wanna get a full body mount on one.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice job, what did you use on him.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Shad Rap said:


> How come every time I see one it's circling me about 100 yards away through trees or its running away from me at 100mph?..and you get one standing there looking at you?..my luck I guess...nice job...I wanna get a full body mount on one.


Yup every coyote i come across is hundreds of yards away. Only time i came up on em close was when i went to walnut beach in ashtabula at night. I think their hunger outweighed their fear of man.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

fireline said:


> Nice job, what did you use on him.


I had my 10-22 slung on my back. Loaded with CCI 36 grain hollow points. Those CCI's hollow points have dropped several coyotes and several fox in their tracks for me. Not an ideal load for coyotes, but that is my normal carry gun around home due to being compact and versatile.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

shad rap
put a pork chop in your back pocket!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

M R DUCKS said:


> shad rap
> put a pork chop in your back pocket!


Never thought of that.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

kill em all. kudos for getting rid of another one. you saved how many fawns???
sherman


----------

